# Amitriptyline & Headaches



## tessh165 (Jan 12, 2005)

Have been prescribed Amitriptyline 10mg to help with pain but have noticed that I am getting more frequent severe headaches than usual (I suffer from migraine). Could this be a side effect?Also feel very "muggy" in my head most of the time.Don't know if this is tablets or just tiredness.Any feedback would be welcome.Thanks.Tess.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I thought amitryptyline/elavil used to be given to treat migrane headaches, I'm not aware of headache as being a side effect but I'm sure its possible. The tiredness is a side effect and in my expereince that resolves after about 2 weeks. Hope this helps


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually it is used to treat headaches and I didn't see that as a side effect of them.If by "muggy" you mean tired or groggy that can be the medication. It can block histamine receptors in the brain and histamine is one of the "stay awake" signals. Usually that passes after you have been taking them for awhile. K.


----------

